# E91 335d Lci Multiple errors. Suspected can-bus fault.



## ZeroFreak (Aug 11, 2021)

Hi.
I have a Bmw 335d e91 lci touring 2008 245.000km.
Im getting all kinds of error massages and im kinda lost, so i Hope someone in here can help me sort this problem out.
IDrive lights up like a christmastree.
Automatic gearbox failure.
DSC failure.
DBC failure.
FTM error.
Start assistance inactive. 
Fuel pump error.
RPM gauge not working.
Car starts and runs, but only in either 1st gear og reverse. 
It sometimes jitters from the rear wheels when i start driving.
12.3 volt meassured on the batteri.
12.3 volt meassured in the fusebox in the glovecompartment. 
At first i thought i needed a battery replacement, but apparently there is nothing wrong with the battery. 
The errors are temporary.
They Come and go. When they appear, if i hit a hole in the road or a Hard bump, that can either make the errors appear or dissapear.

I have run ISTA and attached screenshots and the operationel report as PDF.

Im at a loos here.

I will be extremely gratefull for any advice.
😀😃

Btw, if there are any misspelling, bear over with me, im from Danmark 😀


----------



## smokeyyy (Oct 29, 2005)

It seems like many of the issues are intermittent except your transmission problem of running only in 1st and reverse is there all the time. I would start there. It might very well be a CAN bus issue. This is an excellent video.


----------



## ZeroFreak (Aug 11, 2021)

I have already seen this video and its a great one. I must admit that I suspect a faulty rearwheel abs sensor, since a broken frontwheel sensor gives most of the same errors except problems with automatic gear. And I guess that the gearbox uses the rear abs sensors for its traction control.
So maybe a shorted abs sensor.
Could that be a plausibel cause ???


----------



## smokeyyy (Oct 29, 2005)

You have 7 modules not responding. This cannot be caused by a shorted ABS sensor.


----------



## ZeroFreak (Aug 11, 2021)

I found this fault description for faulty abs sensor.

*Symptoms*








The most common symptom of a bad BMW ABS wheel speed sensor is three warning lights on the dashboard:


*ABS,*
*Brake*
*DSC, ASC, DTC light on.*
Other symptoms may also indicate that your BMW ABS sensor is defective. Below is an extensive list of symptoms that you may notice if your BMW wheel speed sensor is bad:


ABS light on
Anti-lock braking disabled
DSC or ASC light on
Dynamic Brake Control Disabled
DBC Malfunction Drive Carefully
Intermittent speedometer failure
Traction control system disabled
Transmission going into limp mode.
Transmission Failsafe
Intermittent activation of ABS when applying brakes
The engine will not rev above 5,000 rpm.
Speedometer display double of the actual speed,
ABS light flicking on and off
Check engine light on with code P0500
Message on iDrive asking you to service vehicle


----------



## ZeroFreak (Aug 11, 2021)

smokeyyy said:


> You have 7 modules not responding. This cannot be caused by a shorted ABS sensor.


You are propably right. 
Its just that alot of the symptoms match and its a Quick and cheap try at fixing the problem.


----------



## smokeyyy (Oct 29, 2005)

I am afraid there are no short cuts or hope of a simple fix like the ABS sensor. You probably know this already.

Seems like some of the modules have no power. Please first check all the relevant fuses and then check the wiring and connectors. You should first eliminate these errors.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

I also had a long list of module failures on my 2010 335d. I discovered the the battery compartment in the trunk was flooded. I had also a lot of water under the rear seat. My problem was the right front and right rear drain holes of sunroof were blocked. There are a total of 4 drain holes. After correcting the problem and drying everything, all the modules went back online. I cleared the long list of fault codes and now all is OK.


----------



## ZeroFreak (Aug 11, 2021)

montr said:


> I also had a long list of module failures on my 2010 335d. I discovered the the battery compartment in the trunk was flooded. I had also a lot of water under the rear seat. My problem was the right front and right rear drain holes of sunroof were blocked. There are a total of 4 drain holes. After correcting the problem and drying everything, all the modules went back online. I cleared the long list of fault codes and now all is OK.


Thx for the advice.
The battery compartment is completely dry. But ill check under the rear seat this weekend.
👌


----------



## ZeroFreak (Aug 11, 2021)

montr said:


> I also had a long list of module failures on my 2010 335d. I discovered the the battery compartment in the trunk was flooded. I had also a lot of water under the rear seat. My problem was the right front and right rear drain holes of sunroof were blocked. There are a total of 4 drain holes. After correcting the problem and drying everything, all the modules went back online. I cleared the long list of fault codes and now all is OK.


I tried both solutions.
I have replaced the abs sensor on my rear right wheel and left a moisture removing machine in my car for 4 hours on max setting. 
I came home from work and all the faults are now gone 🤩🤩


----------



## ZeroFreak (Aug 11, 2021)

Well all faults came back next day.
So back to where i started.
Was driving to the dentist the other day and got pist at the car, so I drove my car into a small pothole with my right front tyre and the faults dissapered.
Hit the next pothole, faults returned.
So apparently its something close to my right front wheel.
It turned out that the black terminal 30 relay located next to the ECU, had a loose wire connection.
Fixed it and have been driving without any faults for the last couple of days 👌👌


----------



## Sabersix (Nov 30, 2011)

ZeroFreak said:


> Was driving to the dentist the other day and got pist at the car, so I drove my car into a small pothole with my right front tyre and the faults dissapered.
> Hit the next pothole, faults returned.
> So apparently its something close to my right front wheel.
> It turned out that the black terminal 30 relay located next to the ECU, had a loose wire connection.
> Fixed it and have been driving without any faults for the last couple of days 👌👌


That is some wacky troubleshooting technique!


----------



## ZeroFreak (Aug 11, 2021)

Sabersix said:


> That is some wacky troubleshooting technique!


I know. It had more to do with luck, than troubleshooting. But I guess that sometimes you just get Lucky by chance 
I knew that I had to be a bad connection of sorts, just didnt know precisely where to start looking for it.


----------

